# Thank You



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey check out my Avatar. I also just want to thank BigDog15, RPD931, and Mortal knight, for always taking the time to answer all my questions, and offer their advice.


Thanks.

Philly


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Just your avatar or your new job? Congrats!


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Gil. Its a new part time job where I get to work for free, but hey its a starting point.


----------

